# Optimum chest workout for size...



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wondering what everybodies chest workout looked like? As is one of my lagging bodyparts.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

2-3 years is a must

That then means a fair few routines

Two things I find 100% essential to gain mass on the chest (beyond diet/rest etc)

1 - ensure you are working the chest, not taking the emphasis away from the chest

2 - employ progress overload whilst subscribing to the above

As for exercises I think one pressing movement is essential, compounds the core and maybe one auxillary movement too

I honestly dont believe in just going for one plan and sticking to it. I firmly belive you should find exercises which stimulate YOUR muscles in the correct rep range and set number

so jonny numpty nuts does a massive bench (in his eyes) form all over the place and recruits more anterior delt, a disproptionate load from left to right peceand his back is off the becnh so high a double decker bus could drive under him.

For me that doesnt work, same with dips, go too heavy and your chest doesnt get worked

So, find compounds you get on with do 3 exercises per chest only session) and alternate exercise and or rep range once you plateau


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I think some dumbbell work is a must. You get a better range of movement with dumbbells.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> I think some dumbbell work is a must. You get a better range of movement with dumbbells.


disagree, its not a must

You cannot get the load of a BB and if you want ROm do weighted dips

Im not suggesting Dbs arent good but they are certianly not a must.

I have not used them in ages and development is far better than ever


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't like dumbbells myself.

I don't like free weights at all for chest - I prefer smith and other machines as I find that pecs are such a **** to stimulate, machines help focus the movement. I've also added dips lately which I'm liking.

Somebody posted a link recently that basically suggested you need to keep your shoulders back, push your chest out and squeeze your shoulder blades together to stimulate the pecs. With dumbbells I find my front delts and triceps are trying to stop the dumbbell from wobbling about so I cannot do this - no such problem with smith.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

On the subject of recruiting the chest, i find some light pre fatigue stuff (flys for instance) help me 'feel' my chest while benching and seem to offer greater recruitment.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

i found with chest the best thing to do was to take the weight down a little and up the reps (12-15) something i also did with back

this way i could concentrate on mving the wieght with my chest not my delts and tris

my current routine is incline db, pullovers and dips 3 sets each and my chest has really improved since i upped the reps and used these exercises


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

notts890 said:


> i found with chest the best thing to do was to take the weight down a little and up the reps (12-15) something i also did with back
> 
> this way i could concentrate on mving the wieght with my chest not my delts and tris
> 
> my current routine is incline db, pullovers and dips 3 sets each and my chest has really improved since i upped the reps and used these exercises


I agree that you will benefit from recruit the chest over tri/delt but the chest will grow well off lower reps, and they should be used, you just have to lift a weight you can recruit at that rep range


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Would I be right in saying that your muscles get used to the exercise after a while and then you dont really get any benefits after this point? What I do is change my exercises every 2 month, i.e. if Ive been doing BB press and don't feel worked I will do db press instead and that normally gets them working again and hurting the next day again. (keep the muscles thinking lol)! Any good you's reckon?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Corby said:


> Would I be right in saying that your muscles get used to the exercise after a while and then you dont really get any benefits after this point? What I do is change my exercises every 2 month, i.e. if Ive been doing BB press and don't feel worked I will do db press instead and that normally gets them working again and hurting the next day again. (keep the muscles thinking lol)! Any good you's reckon?


no you wouldn't but its something people like to say in the gym to pass time between high 5s, cyclone shakes and staring at females

If your muscles dont get any benefit how do olympic weightlifters make it past the age of 14 before giving up because they cant progress with the same olympic movements?

To make a muscle grow or get stronger you employ progressive overload


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Ive had decent chest size, especially upper without training, and believe chest growth helps with good genetics for it, my workout goes

flat bench press working to 2 sets of max weight for the day, incline smith machine press with closer grip for 4 sets working to top set, heavy dumbell fly work, then skull crusher, and tricep cable pushdowns

This works for me, but find what works for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> To make a muscle grow or get stronger you employ progressive overload


Agreed, top UK powerlifters I train with do not update exercises but keep the squat bench press and deadlift as staple week after week, variation of reps occurs and progressive overload (increase in weight in small jumps over time) will cause strength and muscle growth. Obviously assistance work varies after a while.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

atm....

Bench Press....5x5 ( not including 2 light warm up sets) the 5x5 get progressively heavier leading upto a PB nearly every week, if not, an extra rep from the week b4 if possible, sometimes ill do 5 x 3 etc, it changes a lot.

Dips 3 x 10 reps with belt/weights added....cannot always get 10, but thats the target...

thats it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only do bench and inclines, once in a while I will toss in a set of peck deck.

When I flat bench with bar, I find the front delts get hammered.

I have a pretty big chest considering so in my mind bench and inclines are fine for what I am doing.

If I want to target less front delt and hit more chest, I use dumbells, I also use a weight that I am controlling. I see too many guys use too heavy of a weight and the weight controlls them and not the other way around.

On dumbells, I keep them closer to my chest at a 45 degree angle with my elbos not 90 degree to my body, when I push them up I kind of squeeze my chest.

I think gains would be compromised if one were to use too much weight, bounce the weight and for some, flat bench targets alot of front delt.

Reps, I am not a big fan of lower reps, I actually notice better development if the reps are around 12 or more reps.


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

i have been obsessed with the reps and sets. how to test the precise numbers of both?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

You ever tried:

Incline bb -3 sets

Decline bb -3 sets

Flat bb -3 sets

in the same workout, a great way to hammer your entire chest imo.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

When people are saying progressive overload is a must is that:

Increasing the weight each set ?

50KG X 6

60KG X 6

70KG X 6

90KG X 3

OR

80KG X 6

80KG X 6

80KG X 6

And then the week after aim for 82.5kg 3 x 6 ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Progressive would be over a period of time, not in one workout.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

How about throwing in a set of negatives. I did this on my last chest session, one set in the middle of 5x5 so two sets normal routine, one set of negatives and then the remaining two sets. Slow as I could, my chest kicked into gear doing this so will try this again next week:thumbup1:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> You ever tried:
> 
> Incline bb -3 sets
> 
> ...


Which bits are left out on each exercise then?



nathanlowe said:


> When people are saying progressive overload is a must is that:
> 
> Increasing the weight each set ?
> 
> ...


as scott says above, changes per session, week or set period in time

so stepped, wavy or linear would be examples

This iw shat i wrote in another thread



Lost Soul said:


> Yes I agree you dont Have to know why but you cant avoid it does happen
> 
> Same as saying i dont know how alchol makes you pi55ed so i wouldnt worry about it happening...it does though and whilst you dont know the chemistry you cant avoid the end result as per golgi tendon when failing
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Spangle1187 said:


> How about throwing in a set of negatives. I did this on my last chest session, one set in the middle of 5x5 so two sets normal routine, one set of negatives and then the remaining two sets. Slow as I could, my chest kicked into gear doing this so will try this again next week:thumbup1:


Id be very careful with doing negatvies, and never do them every single, maybe once every 2 weeks minimum. Too many got injured doing negatives and put them out for months or years, remember staying injury free is most important

Me myself I dont do negatives at all, and dont need to really


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Which bits are left out on each exercise then?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> What are you talking about?


I will not be put off by your slightly offensive tone and address the point again

Here is your post from earlier



Icemansoldier said:


> You ever tried:
> 
> Incline bb -3 sets
> 
> ...


Question stands, which bits of the chest do the exercises above miss out?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> I will not be put off by your slightly offensive tone and address the point again
> 
> Here is your post from earlier
> 
> Question stands, which bits of the chest do the exercises above miss out?


depending on grip width it could be the inner or outer pecs?


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Lost Soul
> 
> I will not be put off by your slightly offensive tone and address the point again
> 
> ...


As theres no DB I presume Inner & central ?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

it all depends what works for you some people find other exercises work for them but not for others.

does it not also depend what style of trainin works.

try all sorts and find what works best for u??


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah i agree diff people react diff to diff exercises, so what i meant was that by using all three bb movements that its bound to produce growth. Closer grip = inner and Wider = outter.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> Yeah i agree diff people react diff to diff exercises, so what i meant was that by using all three bb movements that its bound to produce growth. Closer grip = inner and Wider = outter.


So you are saying if you pick a barbell up wider your chest grows wider?

But you have stated:

incline

decline

flat press

previously...does that relate to wider? or narrow?

so back to the question....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the most important thing is the same with any muscle not just chest.

making sure you are hitting the muscle you are meant to be i.e chest in this instance using good technique etc.

Also changing it up dnt just do the same things week in week out. IMO this should include changing the rep range, sets, drop seps, super sets, pre fatigue techniques and anything else.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is a good idea to change things up once gains stall, or even after a prolonged routine.

Diffrent angles will hit things a bit diffrent.

DB or BB, will change things some too.

Diffrent exercises, diffrent machines, all will recruit diffrent muscle, including rep ranges, length of rest between, length of time of movement (tempo), frequency, intensity, volume, etc.

I dont think you have to do incline, decline, and bench all at the same to get gains.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

No im sayin close grip = inner chest growth, wider grip = wider chest growth this is the way it was for me as i used to use a closer grip my inner chest looks well as my wide chest is lacking ive swapped and done wider grip now for a few months and my wider chest is developing nicely, but this may just be my genetics.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Question stands, which bits of the chest do the exercises above miss out?

None.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> previously...does that relate to wider? or narrow?
> 
> so back to the question....


This is a bodybuilding forum not a forum for treasure hunters! why dont YOU answer the question


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> Question stands, which bits of the chest do the exercises above miss out?
> 
> None.


Which renders your initial point below invalid



Icemansoldier said:


> You ever tried:
> 
> Incline bb -3 sets
> 
> ...


hence why i asked initially

as for swapping the hand spacing you may find this alters muscles used, not area of muscle used

the chest grows as a unit, GCBP will load the focus on tris and delts rather than a head of the pectoralis

you cannot decide which bits of the chest to train and not train


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

When you do close grip, it does hit the inner chest but hammers the triceps more.

It is basicly a tricep exercise.

The wide grip does hit outter chest more but mostly front delt.

Messing around with grip is not necessary unless you are trying to hit triceps.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah i understand that the upper lower middle chest is a conflicting story as there is no upper lower middle chest although some may argue. But personally i believe by doing incline you do hit more muscle fibres near the top of your chest, for flat you do hit more muscle fibres near your nipple area than anywhere else, and for decline you do hit more muscle fibres a near the bottom of your chest, thats the point im making when i say do incline, decline and flat to hammer your entire chest. Many will agree many will disagree with this, by i stand by this.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a workout that I've come to use through trial and error, and it works for me. Not saying it'd work for everybody, but it's helped me and maybe you can take something from it.

Week One

Incline Bench press 3 x 8

Dumbell Flat Press 3 x 8

Superset Incline dumbell Flye/EZ Bar Pullover 3 x 8

Week Two

Incline Dumbell Press 3 x 8

Bench Press 3 x 8

Superset Incline dumbell Flye/EZ Bar Pullover 3 x 8

I've found that this works to help stimulate my chest from just about all angles. It's helped me. Hopefully it can help someone else too?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> When you do close grip, it does hit the inner chest but hammers the triceps more.
> 
> It is basicly a tricep exercise.
> 
> ...


Scott

Questions

When a woman pushes her arms into her body what happens to her cleavage?

If you wanted to show your upper chest and the outline of the top fibres how would you do it?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Incline bb -3 sets

Decline bb -3 sets

Flat bb -3 sets

By the above to put the long story short for me i hit my chest form all angles using the above workout.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

There was a study done that Tnation covered whereby they put some form of sensors on to muscle groups, performed each variation of exercises.

according to this study incline dumbbell pressing recruited the most pectoral fibres.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

shauno said:


> There was a study done that Tnation covered whereby they put some form of sensors on to muscle groups, performed each variation of exercises.
> 
> according to this study incline dumbbell pressing recruited the most pectoral fibres.


..hmmmm really?? now thats interseting, i would have thought your deltoids would have been working a little more in this movement than in flat bench?? :confused1:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

The study covered all the variations like flat, incline, decline presses.

there wasnt a Huge difference between them but the study suggested that incline dumbell pressing recruited the most amount of fibres.

For biceps, dumbbell concentration curl came out on top at around 90% recruitment with barbell curling closer to 75% iirc


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

if i grip the bar wide when i perfrom bench press, i feel it more on the outsides of my pec, if i grip close i only really feel it on my triceps.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I tend to find Dumbell pressing hits my inner pecs enough, especially if I concentrate on the peak contraction as the dumbells touch. Close-Grip Bench Pressing has always been a tricep exercise, primarily, with the chest being secondary.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

You can use a close grip bench press to hit the chest rather than triceps as long as you dont use a grip where your hands arent close together. CG bench press is a tricep exercise, but will hit the chest a little too as stated above.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> Incline bb -3 sets
> 
> Decline bb -3 sets
> 
> ...


Can I just confirm this is your picture?










from

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2688918/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm

Now, with regards overall development of the sternal and clav fibres...how are you measuring the effectiveness of the statement above?

With all due respect I cannot see any tissue there?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah thats me a few months ago, dont believe you went to so much trouble to find a pic of me just to attempt to prove a point. I started using incline, decline for a while after this pic and then i decided to add flat in there too and theres been growth. So i will stand by my statement.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a good size chest just from bench and inclines.

I actually dont like the idea too much of alot of declines. I had a buddy that always did those and he looked like he had tits.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> *Yeah thats me a few months ago, dont believe you went to so much trouble to find a pic of me just to attempt to prove a point*.


cool, have you got an up to date one and you can see the changes maybe? 



> I started using incline, decline for a while after this pic and then i decided to add flat in there too and theres been growth. So i will stand by my statement


But anything you do in the initial stahges of training will add muscle


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> Yeah thats me a few months ago, dont believe you went to so much trouble to find a pic of me just to attempt to prove a point. I started using incline, decline for a while after this pic and then i decided to add flat in there too and theres been growth. So i will stand by my statement.


Add your progress pics up man. :thumb:


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah lost soul your right, i just suggested incline, decline and flat work thats all as thats what i would do. I havent got any up to date pics as my bro has it at uni but he should be home with it unless he decides to stay and work.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Barbell flat press - 4 sets

Dumbell incline press - 4 sets

Dumbell flies - 4 sets

Cable crossovers - 4 sets

The above works for me


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I generally do:

Flat Bench Press x 3

Flat/Incline Dumbell Press x 3

Dumbell Flys x 3

Cable-crossovers x 3

This is almost the same as the above.


----------



## powerhouse_ad (Jul 30, 2008)

My preferred chest routine is:

Flat barbell bench press - 3/4 heavy sets

Slight incline Dumbell press - 3/4 heavy sets

Weighted dips - 3/4 heavy sets

Maybe some cable flies at the end if you fancy it, but the big presses are going to make your chest grow. I tend to use a weight where I can press a maximum of 6 reps.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Current chest routine :-

Flat Barbell press. All weights exclusive of approx 20kg bar.

15 x 30kg

12 x 60kg

Above i class as 'warm up', had injury in left pec a few years ago and don't want one again.

10 x 90kg

8 x 120kg

5 x 140kg.

When 10 reps is attained on 140kg, will increase by 10kg and start build up to 10reps again.

Inc DB press:-

10 X 30kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 48kg

8 x 55kg.

Can't take it any further with DB as there are no heavier ones in gym. so intend to switch to Smith machine for incline and possibly flat, so i can push more reps, safely ,when no one into spot.

then either Inc fly or pec deck , 3 x 8 reps, 34kg fly , 3 x 8 reps max weight on pec dek.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What ever movement you can control and focus on would be what I would do.......

Most people rush their movements...............................Mind to muscle man.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Plenty and plenty of good free weight movements. 

Dumbbells and barbells all the way! Working between 6reps and 12reps changing weekly to get a good range of weights and movements and i had massive improvements recently!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> What ever movement you can control and focus on would be what I would do.......
> 
> Most people rush their movements...............................Mind to muscle man.


This is good advice and should apply to every muscle group trained, you can just as much fatigue the muscle through your mind as daft as it sounds than as using the actual weight.

If you notice what everyone else is putting down as their chest routines, you'll see they are all the same just mixed and matched, and thats what ppl need to do to find something that works for THEM.

There very little relevance in saying, this works for me, you must try it, because its more than likely it may well not for another. Some grow from very little, some need lots of volume, we are all so different.

Take down all the chest exercises you can think of and keep changing them about until you find what you respond to, only thing id keep is benching and dips. But that works ok for me, someone else might be able to grow on just presses alone.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> This is good advice and should apply to every muscle group trained, you can just as much fatigue the muscle through your mind as daft as it sounds than as using the actual weight.
> 
> If you notice what everyone else is putting down as their chest routines, you'll see they are all the same just mixed and matched, and thats what ppl need to do to find something that works for THEM.
> 
> ...


yep bouncy bench press is all i do, no form at all just hoist the weight :thumb: occasional incline dumbells


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> yep bouncy bench press is all i do, no form at all just hoist the weight :thumb: occasional incline dumbells


lol...I see you've been powerlifting a bit mate, some good no's :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> lol...I see you've been powerlifting a bit mate, some good no's :thumbup1:


yeah, but i have to reign in my bench technique a bit now, damn it


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> yeah, but i have to reign in my bench technique a bit now, damn it


whats your competing weight and totals mate?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

In gym ( i know it means nothing currently) but have benched 245 shirted, 220 raw

squat 365 suited and 340 raw, DL 340 raw (but wrist straps)

weigh around 105-106 kg so in 110kg class

hoping qualify british next year (messed up squat in comp this year with 320 opener as nytol will gloatingly tell you)

So if training goes well could poss befighting for 3rd next year

Craig and del are way ahead currently


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> In gym ( i know it means nothing currently) but have benched 245 shirted, 220 raw
> 
> squat 365 suited and 340 raw, DL 340 raw (but wrist straps)
> 
> ...


Gonna say, good lifts, excellent lifts, but you've picked a class and half to compete in...Del and Craig...still its better to be striving and competitive than go with the flow in an easy fed or weight and have no desire to be better and better each year :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Gonna say, good lifts, excellent lifts, but you've picked a class and half to compete in...Del and Craig...still its better to be striving and competitive than go with the flow in an easy fed or weight and have no desire to be better and better each year :thumbup1:


cheers mate:thumbup1:

yeah tough class, but as you say thats good as gives me someone to chase, wouldnt ever thought those lifts would be possible other wise


----------

